# Wasserdichte Überschuhe für Five Ten Impact?



## elmono (9. August 2011)

Da ich beim anstehenden Alpencross keine Lust auf nasse Füße hab: Gibt es wasserdichte Überschuhe, die über Five Ten Impacts (Low, Größe 47) passen?

Was ich von Gore und Co. gesehen habe, ist meist eher für die schmalen CC-Klickie-Schühchen gemacht.


----------



## scylla (9. August 2011)

Jep, die meisten Überschuhe für "Sportschuhe" sind für die Impacts zu schmal.
Guck mal lieber beim Zubehör für Trekking-Radler 
Die billigen Vaude Stadtradl-Überschuhe von meinem Freund passen bei meinem Impacts als einzige drüber. Denke, das sollten die Vaude Gaiter sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Sind halt nicht besonders stylish, aber das ist mir eh egal, wenn's schüttet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

nimm doch goretex-socken.


----------



## elmono (9. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Jep, die meisten Überschuhe für "Sportschuhe" sind für die Impacts zu schmal.
> Guck mal lieber beim Zubehör für Trekking-Radler
> Die billigen Vaude Stadtradl-Überschuhe von meinem Freund passen bei meinem Impacts als einzige drüber. Denke, das sollten die Vaude Gaiter sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Sind halt nicht besonders stylish, aber das ist mir eh egal, wenn's schüttet.



Guck ich mir mal an, danke.




kroiterfee schrieb:


> nimm doch goretex-socken.



Die hab ich fürn Winter. Aber bei Regen taugen die nix, weil die Schuhe sich trotzdem vollsaugen, nass und schwer werden. Und die trocknen halt nicht garantiert bis zum nächsten Tag.


----------



## berkel (9. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Die billigen Vaude Stadtradl-Überschuhe von meinem Freund passen bei meinem Impacts als einzige drüber. Denke, das sollten die Vaude Gaiter sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Sind halt nicht besonders stylish, aber das ist mir eh egal, wenn's schüttet.


Wie werden die am Schuh befestigt? Das Problem ist ja, dass Überschuhe irgendwie unter der Sohle lang laufen und die FiveTen dazu noch eine flache Sohle haben. Da steht/geht man dann, zumindest teilweise, auf dem Überschuh.
Das ist irgendwie eine Marktlücke, ein dünner Regenüberschuh als Zubehör für die FiveTen mit einer Möglichkeit die Überschuhe seitlich an der Sohle zu befestigen (mit kleinen eingelassenen Druckknöpfen, oder so). Ist echt ätzend wenn bei Regen das Wasser in den Schuhen steht und die Dinger Tage brauchen bis sie wieder trocken sind .


----------



## rayc (9. August 2011)

Die Vaude-Überschuhe halten bei Regen auch nur eine gewisse Zeit.
Bei Starkregen oder langer Fahrt bei Regen, kommt die Nässe irgendwann doch durch.

Ausserdem läuft man diese recht schnell kaputt.
Also gleiches Problem wie bei Neopren-Überschuhen für den Winter.

Es ist besser als nichts, aber besser ist ein wasserdichter Schuh (bei starken Regen kombiniert mit Regengamaschen).
Ein wasserdichter Schuh hat den Vorteil das man auch mal durch einen flachen Bach watten kann ohne nasse Füsse zu bekommen.

@berkel, die Einlagen nimmst du raus?
Mit Papier ausstopfen, ....

ray


----------



## berkel (9. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> @berkel, die Einlagen nimmst du raus?
> Mit Papier ausstopfen, ....


Ja, dauert trotzdem lange. Dazu noch der Aufwand, nach Matschfahrten die Schuhe erstmal gründlich ausspülen, dann mehrfach Zeitungspapierwechsel - nervig!


----------



## elmono (9. August 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Ja, dauert trotzdem lange. Dazu noch der Aufwand, nach Matschfahrten die Schuhe erstmal gründlich ausspülen, dann mehrfach Zeitungspapierwechsel - nervig!



Richtig. Bei mir dann noch 1-2 Positionswechsel auf/unter der Heizung im Keller (ein Glück hab ich da noch nen Heizkörper). Und genau das will ich beim Alpencross gern vermeiden.

Wenn die Vaude Dinger passen, nehm ich die. Wenn sie kaputt gehen, okay. 20 und dafür trockene Füße sind es mir wert.


----------



## scylla (9. August 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Wie werden die am Schuh befestigt? Das Problem ist ja, dass Überschuhe irgendwie unter der Sohle lang laufen und die FiveTen dazu noch eine flache Sohle haben. Da steht/geht man dann, zumindest teilweise, auf dem Überschuh.
> Das ist irgendwie eine Marktlücke, ein dünner Regenüberschuh als Zubehör für die FiveTen mit einer Möglichkeit die Überschuhe seitlich an der Sohle zu befestigen (mit kleinen eingelassenen Druckknöpfen, oder so). Ist echt ätzend wenn bei Regen das Wasser in den Schuhen steht und die Dinger Tage brauchen bis sie wieder trocken sind .



Ein Überschuh mit seitlicher Befestigung, der somit Plattformpedal/Pin-tauglich wäre, ist eine echte Marktlücke. Besser fände ich aber einfach wie Rayc schon sagte, einen wasserdichten Schuh. Da könnte 5.10 ruhig mal was mit Goretex oder sonstiger Membran rausbringen! Käufer dafür gäbe es sicher genug... das mit dem Vollsaugen ist ja wirklich ein Problem. 
Die Überschuhe leben auch nicht lange. Sowohl beim Laufen als auch durch die Pins in den Pedalen gehen sie kaputt. Ich hatte sogar erst mal die Befürchtung, dass ich mit dem Soff-Steg unter der Sohle in den Pins hängenbleiben würde. Hat sich aber nicht bestätigt.

Wenn's richtig runterkommt läuft das Wasser (vor allem Spritzwasser das von unten kommt) aber auch unter die Überschuhe und somit in die Schuhe rein, weil die nicht so wirklich knalle eng sitzen. Dazu muss es aber wirklich ein Wolkenbruch sein. Bei normalem Regen hält's.

Wenn die 5.10 wirklich nass geworden sind, hilft nur neben die Heizung stellen, ordentlich Zeitungspapier rein, und das bestenfalls ein paar Mal wechseln. So werden sie bis zum nächsten Tag wenigstens halbwegs trocken. Beim AlpenX würde ich mir das aber nicht geben wollen... daher käme für mich die Lösung mit Sealskinz auch nicht in Frage (ein paar Tage hintereinander den ganzen Tag lang in wasserdichten Socken rumlaufen bis die Schuhe wieder trocken fände ich einen Graus!)


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. August 2011)

Die Vaude Überschuhe gehen gut. Bin damit den ganzen Herbst+Winter+Frühjahr gefahren, um die Füße vor Kälte und Matsch zu schützen und sie sind immer noch überwiegend  in Ordnung. Du stehst auch kaum drauf. Dort wo die Pedale ist, sind sie ausgespart.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. August 2011)

ich hab die von adidas (frag nicht welche, gabs beim stadler) auch über die 5.10 high impact in 47 drüber bekommen, unten sind die offen - das macht aber erst bei -10°c sinn, denn regendicht sind die auch nicht weil es oben reinläuft - allein durch die bewegung und weil es für mich eh keine regenhose gibt die die schuhe auch nur erreichen würde..

regen: keine 5.10!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (22. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Denke, das sollten die Vaude Gaiter sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Sind halt nicht besonders stylish, aber das ist mir eh egal, wenn's schüttet.



Hab mir die Dinger heute mal gekauft. Passen prima, besten Dank für die Empfehlung. Ich hoffe nur nach wie vor, dass ich sie gar nicht erst brauche. 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> ich hab die von adidas (frag nicht welche, gabs beim stadler) auch über die 5.10 high impact in 47 drüber bekommen, unten sind die offen - das macht aber erst bei -10°c sinn, denn regendicht sind die auch nicht weil es oben reinläuft - allein durch die bewegung und weil es für mich eh keine regenhose gibt die die schuhe auch nur erreichen würde..
> 
> regen: keine 5.10!



Naja, Platz für Wechselschuhe für Regen hab ich leider nicht mehr in dem 32l Trans Alpine EL. Eine Regenhose brauch ich aber nach wie vor noch.
Du scheinst mir aber auch ein noch längeres Elend zu sein?!


----------

